# pharmacy J codes



## RuthKLazarus (Mar 5, 2008)

I work in a hospital where I input charges into the Charge Master.
I have a drug to enter that is Paricalcitol 5mcg.  In the HCPCS level 11 book there is a J code for J2501 for Paricalcitol per unit of 1 mcg.  How do I adjust the code to reflect the 5mcg.  The system does not allow for qty of 5.

In general how does one code for drugs that have a higher quantity that is listed in the HCPCS level 11 book.

All responses greatly apprecitated.

Ruth


----------



## thompsonsyl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi,

Isn't J2500 for Paricalcitol, 5mcg's?


----------

